
Computational Complexity of Air Travel Planning (2003) [pdf] - chollida1
http://www.demarcken.org/carl/papers/ITA-software-travel-complexity/ITA-software-travel-complexity.pdf
======
peterjmag
I found that last page with the BOS-HNL-LAX-PWM-BOS circle query really
fascinating for a couple of different reasons: 1) the fact that ITA could
already do this in 2003, and 12 years later, most flight search engines still
can't handle that kind of query, and 2) that a very similar itinerary today is
less than half the price[1].

(As a side note, how awesome is it that you can deep-link to a specific fare
on Google Flights?)

[1]
[https://www.google.de/flights/?gl=US#search;iti=BOS_HNL_2015...](https://www.google.de/flights/?gl=US#search;iti=BOS_HNL_2015-01-31*HNL_LAX_2015-02-07*LAX_PDX_2015-02-18*PDX_BOS_2015-02-24;tt=m;sel=BOSLAX0DL2531-LAXHNL0DL1559,HNLLAX0DL1434,LAXPDX0DL5815,PDXMSP0DL1073-MSPBOS0DL1164)

~~~
monksy
You mean like this?

[https://www.hipmunk.com/flights#f0=BOS;t0=HNL;d0=2015-02-11;...](https://www.hipmunk.com/flights#f0=BOS;t0=HNL;d0=2015-02-11;f1=HNL;t1=LAX;d1=2015-02-18;f2=LAX;t2=PWM;d2=2015-02-19;f3=PWM;t3=BOS;d3=2015-02-20)

~~~
misterbwong
Doesn't hipmunk use ITA's routing engine?

~~~
jpatokal
Yes, they do.

------
wgrover
Neat to see the graphical presentation of flight options (page 38) that would
presumably evolve into Hipmunk seven years later.

~~~
puls
The website they built is called ITA Matrix
([http://matrix.itasoftware.com](http://matrix.itasoftware.com)) and it's
still available today even after Google acquired them. It's the most powerful
flight search engine out there.

~~~
TeMPOraL
And it's written in Lisp!

------
philk10
Please fix typo in title to 'design'

